#ubuntu-co 2011-06-27
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-co :D
<toplop> !sexo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sexo'.
<toplop> !verga
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'verga'.
<toplop> !vaginas
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'vaginas'.
<toplop> !senos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'senos'.
<toplop> !sexo oral
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<toplop> !bola
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bola'.
<CamiloHG> HOla
<CamiloHG> me acabo de instalar el ubuntu 11.04 instale unos temas pero no me gustaron
<CamiloHG> alguien me podrias decir como puedo quitarlos?
<Cyllar> buenos dias
<Cyllar> nesecito algo de ayuda
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, ya puse en el wiki de eventos el enlace al informe de la charla de hace un mes en univalle
<Andphe> :S
<Andphe> sorry la demora
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, oks... no hay lio, graias
<SergioMeneses> gracias
<ratv> buenas tardes 
<ratv> disculpen alguien por favor podria socorrerme 
<ratv> hola hollman  
<ratv> u.u aca son mudos ? ... nito ayudaa
<hollman> ratv, 
<hollman> no mudos
<hollman> simplemente no estamos 7*24 viendo quien habla ...
<ratv> dale  
<ratv> vos como vas  
<ratv> q tal te fue en tu proyecto q era como un free red de internet wi fi
<ratv> si mal no recuerdo
<ratv> bueno todos ocupados caso perdido seguire viendo como solucionar esto
<pipezapata> buenas tardes
<pipezapata> alguien me puede ayudar con este problema?
<pipezapata> ERROR: The /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build contains a fresh, unconfigured kernel!
<pipezapata> que puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-28
<anfrajim> hola
<anfrajim> buenas madrugadas
<anfrajim> colombianitos
<anfrajim> como les va
<anfrajim> hola buenas madrugadas
<anfrajim> esque tengo una pregunta
<anfrajim> hola buenas tardes
<k-milogars> buenas
<anfrajim> alguno de ustedes fue a campus party?
<anfrajim> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-29
<Lamusj> Buenas tardes! tengo un problemilla :/
<Lamusj> Instale xubuntu 11.04 al querrer ingresar un ppa me bota este error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635400/
<Lamusj> Alguien que me pueda colaborar??
<Andphe> aversh
<Andphe> eso suena como a las actualizaciones automaticas <?>
<Andphe> pero entra, no?
<Lamusj> sii
<Lamusj> acabe de instalar todo el sistema hace 5 min
<kuadrosx> a ver el comando que estas usando
<Andphe> lo que puedo deducir por el mensaje de error
<Lamusj> actualice, instale el driver de la tarjet de video y cuando fui a instalar un porgrama por medio del terminal me salio eso!
<Andphe> es que hay una app que se está ejecutando al inicio
<Andphe> ahh
<Lamusj> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:effie-jayx/turpial‭ && ‬sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install turpial
<Lamusj> ningun ppa me deja agregar
<Andphe> ese comando lo pegaste de Internet tal cual, no?
<Andphe> yo creo que en la consola pegaste algun caracter raro
<Lamusj> tal cual lo copie
<Andphe> use synaptic
<Andphe> ahi puede añadir ppa's tambien si mal no recuerdo
<Lamusj> le vuelvo a dar
<Lamusj> y me sale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635410/
<kuadrosx> se parece un caracter raro
<Lamusj> el comando lo copio tal cual y nada!
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kuadrosx> ahi debe haber uno que inicie con t
<kuadrosx> no?
<Lamusj> no
<Lamusj> Kuadrosx, solo esta dropbox.list
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> :/
<kuadrosx> entonces en 
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: pastea  /etc/apt/sources.list
<kuadrosx> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lamusj> kuadrosx, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635412/ mira!
<kuadrosx> no veo nada raro
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ↑
<Lamusj> lo peor es que el sistema esta limpio, recien instalado! :s
<Andphe> aca tb paso
<kuadrosx> un caracter de salto de linea de windows?
<kuadrosx> xD
<Andphe> si es lo que digo
<kuadrosx> pero esta dificil de ver
<Andphe> el problema es que pegaste el comando tal cual desde la internerds
<kuadrosx> yo solo los veo con vim
<Andphe> eso
<kuadrosx> Andphe: la cosa es que lo que genera no se genero :P
<kuadrosx> lo que genera ese comando de add-repository
<Andphe> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:effie-jayx/turpial && sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get install turpial
<Andphe> ejecute ese
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: ↑
<Lamusj> kuadrosx, Andphe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635417/
<Lamusj> salio eso
<Andphe> pues
<Andphe> le corregis el sudo
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install turpial
<Lamusj> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete turpia
<Lamusj> :s
<Andphe> :|
<Lamusj> nunca me habia pasado esoo :/
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: ome falto la l
<Lamusj> y lo eh instalado 200mil veces!
<Andphe> :|
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get install turpial
<Andphe> :|
<Lamusj> Andphe, kuadrosx cual es el error? :S
<Lamusj> al copiar el comando?
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get update
<kuadrosx> que dice?
<Andphe> Lamusj, basicamente el problema es que te da pereza transcribir el comando
<Andphe> jajaja
<Lamusj> jajajaa
<Andphe> Pebcak que llaman
<Andphe> Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
<kuadrosx> capa8
<Andphe> osea vos
<kuadrosx> lol
<Lamusj> :/
<Andphe> xD
<Lamusj> Pss nunca me habia pasado :s
<Andphe> estas campus, no?
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: siempre hay una primera vez
<kuadrosx> :S
<Lamusj> :/ see!
<Lamusj> kuadrosx, Andphe Gracias!
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: solo tienes que hacer
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get update
<kuadrosx> sudo apt-get install turpial
<Lamusj> lo que pasa es que tengo una hoja de texto donde tengo todos los programas que uso en comando, siempre instalaba, copiaba y pegaba! instalaba de lo lindo :s
<kuadrosx> aaa ahi esta el problema
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: pasaste por un windows ese archivo?
<Lamusj> Umm no recuerdo, pero puede ser que si :/
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: bueno lo que pasa es que windows agrega un salto de linea que es como un^M
<kuadrosx> eso hace que fallen las cosas
<Lamusj> Ummm con razon :s no sabia esoo! 
<kuadrosx> Lamusj: puede ser eso
<kuadrosx> tienes vim instalado?
<kuadrosx> trata de usar vim para ver el archivo
<kuadrosx> escribiendo :q! cierras vim
<Lamusj> lo voy a instalar para verloo
<Lamusj> yo creo que es eso, por que acabo de probar copiar el mismo comando desde la web y normal
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-30
<vientosolar_> buenas..alguno en Campus?
<asnos_ausente> :D
<vientosolar> alguien me puede decir si hay un espacio en la mesa de ubuntu co, en campus? la ultima vez que pase por alla no habia
<Andphe> vientosolar, de las personas qu ehay aca
<Andphe> creo que ninguna esta en campus
<vientosolar> eso parece
<vientosolar> gracias
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: digale al same que se conecte al irc :P
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-01
<tuning_> hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-25
<fsc_> hola
<fsc_> estoy intentando instalar el cubo 3d pero no e podido "ayuda"
<ofprieto> HI
<iderivera> tengo un problema alguien me puede ayudar?
<iderivera> con este paquete dkgp, ahora no me deja desintalar ni instalar. Algun voluntario
<gonedcc> buenas tardes..... tengo un inconveniente molesto en la distribución tango studio basada en ubuntu 10.04 al usar el livecd todo funciona perfecto pero cuando entro con el SO Tango Studio los botones que controlan el volumen en el teclado dejan de funcionar... Teclado Genius KB 600 Cuento con dos tarjetas de sonido cretive sound blaster y Realtek que es la interna!!!
<gonedcc> Si me pueden guiar con este inconveniente les agradecería mucho
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-26
<nfbauti82> hola a todos
<ofprieto> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ofprieto> hola
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, saludos
<ofprieto> sergio ya estas en el CPCO ?
<heberth> hi! ubunteros :D
<heberth> ubuntu-co-bot: que es ubuntu?
<ubuntu-co-bot> heberth: Error: "que" is not a valid command.
<ofprieto> holas
<ofprieto> huu uhola 
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-27
<willykaos> Buenas noches
<willykaos> alguien por hai online?
<willykaos> Buenas noches, de nuevo alguien online?
<willykaos> a ver la ultima, alguien online?
<ofprieto> huyyy cuantos en este chanel XD buena tarde comunity
<ofprieto> grrrrrrr
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-28
<dave> buenos dias !
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-26
<Steven-co> buenas noches
<Steven-co> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-29
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, voy a trabajar en el testimonio ya!!!!
<SergioMeneses> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bn bn en la oficina en estos momentos
<SergioMeneses> este mes ha sido pesado en el trabajo
<CarlosNeyPastor> fa...
<CarlosNeyPastor> je 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi casi todos los meses son pesados
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, =/
<CarlosNeyPastor> trabajo en soporte de primer nivel
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo que andar dando vueltas con SAP, AS400, y soporte a los usuarios
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte de redes
<CarlosNeyPastor> y soporte local a los equipos
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, andas de sysadmin?
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre hay cosas atrasadas para hacer
<CarlosNeyPastor> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> intento llega
<CarlosNeyPastor> llegar a...
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora estoy haciendo la carrera de reparacion PC profesional 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quedan 2 años
<CarlosNeyPastor> y termino
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues vere que hago
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte soy muy de jugar con Virtuales en los pcs
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en mi trabajo me estan pasando los incidentes de virtuales...
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, cuando te presentas a la membresia?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en agosto 
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, perfecto :)
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, done!
<CarlosNeyPastor> SergioMeneses, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias!
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa la molestia!
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, no hay problema :D
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<ronalck> hola, necesito ayuda, no encuentro parte de los archivos de un disco duro
<ronalck> no aparecen, pero cuando doy en propiedades dice que estan ocupando espacio en disco _+
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-30
<Rickardfj> señores saludos
<Rickardfj> por favor soy nuevo en esto
<Rickardfj> quiero que alguien me asesore como instalar un programa linux en mi pc
<Rickardfj> donde lo puedo descargar?
<Rickardfj> señores saludos
<Rickardfj> Por favor alguien me puede ayudar con un link donde pueda baja linux para inatalarloa en mi pc?
<Rickardfj> Por favor quiero instalar Linux y no se de donde bajarlo
<Rickardfj> Soy nuevo en esto, quien me puede ayudar con un link para bajar linux porque quiero instalarlo como segundo sistema en mi pc.
<hemega> al parecer somos 6 menos en melgar este fin de semana :)
<hemega> buenas tardes!
<hemega> ...aunque veo algunos bots, somos menos de 6 entonces :(
<hemega> al decir verdad soy el unico sin fin de semana :(
<Alejo> alguno me podria decir como formateo mi pc con ubuntu en una usb?
<Guest56514> alguno me podria decir como formateo mi pc con ubuntu en una usb?
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-23
<JonathanOspinoPi> Buenas, alguien por acá?
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: paji**e*o   15 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  pajillero  <-
<bobesponja>  Reseteando Puntos DIARIOS 
<bobesponja>  Reseteando Puntos SEMANALES 
<bobesponja>  Cleared Top Ten Weekly Scores 
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 10: - #1:   * 0  #2:  * 0  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.7766  Eros-Sex©Xove«Nombre antiguo dado a las prostitutas. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********    Premio : 100 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: cor*******   30 secs & 100 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: cor*e*a*a*   15 secs & 100 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  cortesanas  <-
<bobesponja>  Please refrain from using Extreme Bad Language 
<bobesponja>  MaR.5872  Eros-Sex©-«En un estudio sobre 116 culturas, en cuantas el sexo extramarital era permitido. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ****   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: doc*   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: doce   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  doce  <-
<bobesponja>  Faltan 5 Dias 5 horas &  24 minutos para resetear las puntuaciones SEMANALES 
<bobesponja>  MaR.1937  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Necesidad de ser pinchado con el fin de obtener placer sexual. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 2 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: pun*******   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: pun*o*i*ia   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  pungofilia  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTA SEMANA Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.3679  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}y«Tendencia a tocarse los genitales. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ***********   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: pte********   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: pte*eo*a*ia   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  pteleomania  <-
<bobesponja>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<bobesponja>  MaR.2047  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Sector de cárceles destinado a que el recluso tenga vida sexual con una pareja externa. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: ven*******   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: venu**e*io   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  venusterio  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.3245  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Cómo se llama el líquido que segrega el pene de forma involuntaria cuando el hombre se excita? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ******* **********   Vale : 9 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: liq**** **********   30 secs & 9 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: liqui*o **e*e*i*a*   15 secs & 9 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  liquido preseminal  <-
<bobesponja>  SEMANA ANTERIOR Top 5: #1: Master-Bot 7  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.396  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Exactamente dónde está el Himen. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ******* ** ** ******   Vale : 9 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: ent**** ** ** ******   30 secs & 9 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: ent*a*a *e *a *a*i*a   15 secs & 9 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  entrada de la vagina  <-
<bobesponja>  Top10 Players ( Weekly & Monthly ) are Auto-Voiced 
<bobesponja>  MaR.586  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Los hombres son como los magos, echan unos pocos polvos y... ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ***********   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: des********   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: desa*a*e*e*   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  desaparecen  <-
<bobesponja>  Please report incorrect Q&A WITH Question Number & Correction to a Channel OP 
<bobesponja>  MaR.5868  Eros-Sex©-«En las ferias ¿Qué muñeca se puede encontrar con nombre muy sugerente? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********    Premio : 200 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: cho*****   30 secs & 200 Puntos Quedan
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-24
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  ESTA SEMANA Top 10: - #1:   * 0  #2:  * 0  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.6499  Eros-Sex©-«¿A qué edad puede legalmente casarse una chica? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ******* *ñ**   Vale : 4 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: cat**** *ñ**   30 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: cato**e año*   15 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  catorce años  <-
<bobesponja>  We feature over 50,000 Q&A ! 
<bobesponja>  MaR.3408  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Con qué parte de su cuerpo se masturban las mujeres Lesu? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *****   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja> Cleared Top Ten Variables
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-25
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: gil*** ** ****   30 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<bobesponja>  MaR.1516  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Cómo se denomina al dolor testicular? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: orq*******   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: orquia**ia   15 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  orquialgia  <-
<bobesponja>  Reseteando Puntos DIARIOS 
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.5126  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«corte de los testiculos uauuuuuu... ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: cas*******   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: cas**a*io*   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  castracion  <-
<bobesponja>  SEMANA ANTERIOR Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.2336  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Cómo se llama la fase de completa excitación que precede inmediatamente al orgasmo? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** ** ******   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: fas* ** ******   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: fase *e *e*e*a   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  fase de meseta  <-
<bobesponja>  Top10 Players ( Weekly & Monthly ) are Auto-Voiced 
<bobesponja>  MaR.2485  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Hombre que odia, desprecia y abomina a las mujeres. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: mis*****   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: miso*i*o   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  misogino  <-
<bobesponja>  Please report incorrect Q&A WITH Question Number & Correction to a Channel OP 
<bobesponja>  MaR.5816  Eros-Sex©-«Ella acostada esperando a que el la penetre sentado. ¿De que postura se trata. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ** ******   Vale : 4 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: el ******   30 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: el *a*u*o   15 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  el tarugo  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTA SEMANA Top 10: - #1:   TuAngel 75  #2:  * 0  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.104  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Ausencia total o parcial de sensibilidad sexual. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********* ******    Premio : 25 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: ane****** ******   30 secs & 25 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: ane**e*ia *e*ua*   15 secs & 25 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  anestesia sexual  <-
<bobesponja>  We feature over 50,000 Q&A ! 
<bobesponja>  MaR.702  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Parte de la vulva situada entre los labios menores que oculta el introito vaginal. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********* *******   Vale : 6 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: ves****** *******   30 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: ves*i*u*o *a*i*a*   15 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  vestibulo vaginal  <-
<bobesponja>   Hoy Los Mejores 10 Jugadores: - #1:   * 0  #2:  * 0  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.4208  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Cuántas veces debe utilizarse un condón? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: 1   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: 1   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  1  <-
<bobesponja>  Watch for the 100 & 200 Point MEGA BONUS Questions !!! 
<bobesponja>  MaR.3669  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Prostituta griega del más alto nivel, que alcanzó figuración política, social y artística. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *******   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: het****   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: hetai*a   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  hetaira  <-
<bobesponja>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<bobesponja>  MaR.400  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Exigencia de cumplir las finalidades del matrimonio. Se contiene en las legislaciones civiles de la mayoría de los países. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ***** ********   Vale : 6 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: deb** ********   30 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: debe* *o**u*a*   15 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  deber conyugal  <-
<bobesponja>  MES PASADO Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.4898  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Especialista que trabaja en el lugar donde otros se divierten. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 10 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: gin*******   30 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: gine*o*o*o   15 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  ginecologo  <-
<bobesponja>  If you think a Q&A is wrong, please check it at http://www.britannica.com/ 
<bobesponja>  MaR.7951  Eros-Sex©www.tjmm.com«De inglés a español: Nipple. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *****   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: pez**   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: pezo*   15 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  pezon  <-
<bobesponja>  Trivia AUTO Parada. Para Poner En Marcha La Trivia tipea !jugar 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  Mejores jugadores diarios: - Domingo:  * 0  Lunes:  * 0  Martes:  TuAngel 75  Miercoles:  * 0  Jueves:  * 0  Viernes:  * 0  Sabado:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.2173  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Cuál es el pene mas largo (en cm) en el record guiness? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **   Vale : 6 Puntos 
<kuadrosx> al que esta jugando con el bot, puede hacerlo en otro canal? esto es un canal que es "publico" y se indexa el contenido en google por parte del logger de buuntu
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: 42   30 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: 42   15 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  42  <-
<bobesponja>  For The Competitive Edge type  !pingme 
<bobesponja>  MaR.304  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«En Grecia, prostíbulo estatal intaurado por Solón. Se ofrecían prostitutas a bajos precios. Con el tiempo, perdió su carácter oficial al arrendarlo el Estado a particulares. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *********    PREMIO GORDO Valor Pregunta : 0 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: dic******   30 secs & 0 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: dic*e*io*   15 secs & 0 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  dicterion  <-
<bobesponja>  Watch for the 25 Point & 50 Point BONUS Questions !!! 
<bobesponja>  MaR.7336  Eros-Sex©Locko«Revista para adultos famosa por sus chicas conejo. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *******   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: pla****   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: pla**o*   15 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  playboy  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 10: - #1:   TuAngel 75  #2:  Master-Bot 7  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.6905  Eros-Sex©-«¿Qué es esto: .·´¯\_,-= (¯º_º)? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ** **************   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: un **************   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: un e**e**a*o*oi*e   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  un espermatozoide  <-
<bobesponja>  Please refrain from using Extreme Bad Language 
<bobesponja>  MaR.4908  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Estimulación de los genitales masculinos con la boca, en latín... ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********    Premio : 50 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: fel*****   30 secs & 50 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: fel*a*io   15 secs & 50 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  fellatio  <-
<bobesponja>  Faltan 3 Dias 7 horas &  22 minutos para resetear las puntuaciones SEMANALES 
<bobesponja>  MaR.695  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Palabra derivada del nombre de Eros, dios del amor. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: ero*****   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: ero*i**o   15 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  erotismo  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTA SEMANA Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.66  G33kEros-S3x0 tr1v14s by {pseudor00t}«Al acto de autoestimularse para obtener placer sexual, con independencia de que se consiga orgasmo o no se llama...... ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ************   Vale : 2 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: mas*********   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: mas*u**a*io*   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  masturbacion  <-
<bobesponja>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<bobesponja>  MaR.1004  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Con qué familia de animales marinos se identifican a los aparatos reproductores femeninos? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *** ** *******   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: con ** *******   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: con e* *a*i**o   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  con el marisco  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.4951  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Fobias: "Gynefobia" es el miedo a... ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *** *******   Vale : 2 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: las *******   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: las *u*e*e*   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  las mujeres  <-
<bobesponja>  SEMANA ANTERIOR Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.1882  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«EN MAMIFEROS POSTURA TIPICA DE ARQUEO DESTINADA A RECIBIR AL MACHO DURANTE LA COPULA. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********   Vale : 10 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: lor*****   30 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: lor*o*i*   15 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  lordosis  <-
<bobesponja>  Top10 Players ( Weekly & Monthly ) are Auto-Voiced 
<bobesponja>  MaR.1694  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Qué nombre recibe la infección del cuello uterino? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: cer*******   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: cer*i*i*i*   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  cervicitis  <-
<bobesponja>  Please report incorrect Q&A WITH Question Number & Correction to a Channel OP 
<bobesponja>  MaR.2852  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Semidios de los bosques lascivo y violador. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *****   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: fau**   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: fau*o   15 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  fauno  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTA SEMANA Top 10: - #1:   TuAngel 75  #2:  * 0  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.1238  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿EN QUÉ SE PARECE EL HOMBRE AL MICO? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** ******* ** ******   Vale : 4 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: viv* ******* ** ******   30 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: vive *e*a**o *a *a*a*a   15 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  vive pelando la banana  <-
<bobesponja>  Trivia AUTO Parada. Para Poner En Marcha La Trivia tipea !jugar 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  We feature over 50,000 Q&A ! 
<bobesponja>  MaR.808  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Sexo oral masivo (todos contra una) , practica japonesa. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *******    PREMIO GORDO Valor Pregunta : 0 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: buk****   30 secs & 0 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: buk*a*e   15 secs & 0 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  We feature over 50,000 Q&A ! 
<bobesponja>  new.75  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra los parametros y estado actual del proceso de protocolo de enrutamiento activo ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** ** *********   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: sho* ** *********   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: sho* i* **o*o*o**   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  show ip protocols  <-
<bobesponja>   Hoy Los Mejores 10 Jugadores: - #1:   * 0  #2:  * 0  #3:  * 0  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.3841  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Qué significa este emoticono en un chico: :-) -8? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ***** ********   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  Bienvenido TuAngel, Eres La Persona Número:  1 1 0 2  Que Entra En #ubuntu-co 
<bobesponja>  TuAngelTu marcador actual es : ->  0  <- Puntos DIARIOS ->  75  <- Puntos esta SEMANA & ->  75  <- Puntos este MES...Vamos que todavía puedes!! 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: est** ********   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<patricio> hola
<patricio> bobesponja :)
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: esta* e**i*a*o   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  estar excitado  <-
<bobesponja>  Watch for the 100 & 200 Point MEGA BONUS Questions !!! 
<bobesponja>  new.76  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra estadisticas acerca de la memoria del router, incluyendo estadisticas de memoria disponible ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** ******   Vale : 9 Puntos 
<Guest68440> show memory
<bobesponja>  CORRECTO, Guest68440!!!  Has acertado la respuesta ->  show memory <-  en  14.945  secs, y consigues  9  Puntos!!!
<bobesponja> Guest68440 ha ganado  1  veces seguidas!! Total Puntos HOY:  9, esta SEMANA:  9  & este MES:  9
<bobesponja>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<bobesponja>  MaR.4341  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Qué actriz porno obstenta el récord de gang bang, al hacérselo consecutivamente con 500 hombres? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *******   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: hou****   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: hou**o*   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  houston  <-
<bobesponja>  MES PASADO Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.25  ¿Cómo borrar directorios con todos sus archivos dentro? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ** -*   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<Guest68440> :(
<Guest68440> ls-n
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: rm -*   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<Guest68440> rm-n
<Guest68440> rm-u
<Guest68440> rm-s
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: rm -*   15 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<Guest68440> rm -n
<Guest68440> rm -u
<Guest68440> rm -us
<Guest68440> rm -s
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  rm -r  <-
<Guest68440> sorry
<Guest68440> :(
<bobesponja>  If you think a Q&A is wrong, please check it at http://www.britannica.com/ 
<bobesponja>  MaR.2403  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Técnica de reproducción asistida en la que la fusión entre un espermatozoide y un óvulo se realiza fuera del organismo. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: *********** ** *****   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: fec******** ** *****   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: fecu**a*io* i* *i**o   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  fecundacion in vitro  <-
<bobesponja>  Mejores jugadores diarios: - Domingo:  * 0  Lunes:  * 0  Martes:  TuAngel 75  Miercoles:  * 0  Jueves:  * 0  Viernes:  * 0  Sabado:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.4252  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Dónde han tenido lugar las mayores orgías de la historia? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********* *******    Premio : 25 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: bac****** *******   30 secs & 25 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: baca*a*e* *o*a*a*   15 secs & 25 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  bacanales romanas  <-
<bobesponja>  For The Competitive Edge type  !pingme 
<bobesponja>  new.16  15. ¿Con qué comando se monitorea la memoria? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ******* ***   Vale : 9 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: Com**** ***   30 secs & 9 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: Coma**o *o*   15 secs & 9 Puntos Quedan
<Guest68440> comando pop
<Guest68440> comando top
<bobesponja>  CORRECTO, Guest68440!!!  Has acertado la respuesta ->  comando top <-  en  44.008  secs, y consigues  9  Puntos!!!
<bobesponja> Guest68440 ha ganado  2  veces seguidas!! Total Puntos HOY:  18, esta SEMANA:  18  & este MES:  18
<bobesponja>  Watch for the 25 Point & 50 Point BONUS Questions !!! 
<bobesponja>  new.1  2. ¿Cómo hago para ver los archivos del directorio anterior? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ** ../    Premio : 100 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: ls ../   30 secs & 100 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: ls ../   15 secs & 100 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  ls ../  <-
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 10: - #1:   TuAngel 75  #2:  Guest68440 18  #3:  Master-Bot 7  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  MaR.3266  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«¿Con qué nombre se conoce a todas las hormonas segregadas en el ovario después de la ovulación? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 6 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: lut*******   30 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: lutei*i*a*   15 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  luteinicas  <-
<bobesponja>  Please refrain from using Extreme Bad Language 
<bobesponja>  MaR.6031  Eros-Sex©-«La cultura oriental, la mas erotica y sensual de nuestros tiempos, entiende el sexo como un acto mágico para alcanzar ... ......... o Samadhi. ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ** *******   Vale : 4 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: el *******   30 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: el *i**a*a   15 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  el nirvana  <-
<bobesponja>  Faltan 3 Dias 5 horas &  47 minutos para resetear las puntuaciones SEMANALES 
<bobesponja>  new.82  Comandos Router cisco>> Configura un cartel con un mensaje de Bienvenida ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ****** ****   Vale : 10 Puntos 
<Guest68440> banner motd
<bobesponja>  CORRECTO, Guest68440!!!  Has acertado la respuesta ->  banner motd <-  en  12.137  secs, y consigues  10  Puntos!!!
<bobesponja> Guest68440 ha ganado  3  veces seguidas!! Total Puntos HOY:  28, esta SEMANA:  28  & este MES:  28
<bobesponja>  ESTA SEMANA Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.63  Comandos Router cisco>> Almacena a la configuracion activa en un servidor TFTP ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** *******-****** ****   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: cop* *******-****** ****   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: cop* *u**i**-*o**i* ****   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  copy running-config tftp  <-
<bobesponja>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<bobesponja>  MaR.4559  Eros-Sex©{MaRdUk}«Anticonceptivo: deporte nacional para gozar sin efectos secundarios... ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ****** ***********    Premio : 200 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: coi*** ***********   30 secs & 200 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: coi*u* i**e**u**u*   15 secs & 200 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Trivia Parada para ponerla en marcha pon !jugar! 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja> Pregunta Errónea! Pasemos a otra...
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Parada para ponerla en marcha pon !jugar! 
<bobesponja> Cleared Top Ten Variables
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  ESTE MES Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.11  10. ¿Cómo puedo obtener un listado de los procesos que tengo en ejecución? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ***   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  SEMANA ANTERIOR Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.14  13. ¿Cómo se cambia al propietario de un fichero? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ******* *****   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja> Cleared Top Ten Variables
<bobesponja>  Top10 Players ( Weekly & Monthly ) are Auto-Voiced 
<bobesponja>  new.65  Comandos Router cisco>> Carga la informacion de cofiguracion desde un servidor TFTP ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** **** *******-******    Premio : 50 Puntos 
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-26
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: ls ../   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>   Hoy Los Mejores 10 Jugadores: - #1:   albertobsd 352  #2:  Guest68440 352  #3:  drvy 216  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.29  ¿Qué es el kernel? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ** *ú**** *** ******* *********   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista:  el *ú**** *** ******* *********   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Bienvenido Guest68440, Eres La Persona Número:  1 1 0 6  Que Entra En #ubuntu-co 
<bobesponja>  Guest68440Tu marcador actual es : ->  352  <- Puntos DIARIOS ->  352  <- Puntos esta SEMANA & ->  352  <- Puntos este MES...Vamos que todavía puedes!! 
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista:  el *ú**eo *e* *i**e*a o*e*a*i*o   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->   el núcleo del sistema operativo  <-
<Guest68440> el nucleo del sistema operativo
<bobesponja>  Watch for the 100 & 200 Point MEGA BONUS Questions !!! 
<bobesponja>  new.13  12. Si hago ls ¿cual es el directorio del que lista los archivos? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ./    Premio : 50 Puntos 
<Guest68440> ./
<Guest68440> ¬¬
<Guest68440> trollbot
<trivvy121>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<trivvy121>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<trivvy121>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<trivvy121>  new.55  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra el contenido de la base de datos privada de RIP ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: **** ** *** ********   Vale : 4 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: sho* ** *** ********   30 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: sho* i* *i* *a*a*a*e   15 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  show ip rip database  <-
<trivvy121>  MES PASADO Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<trivvy121>  new.54  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra un breve resumen de la informacion y el estado de una direccion IP ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: **** ** ********* *****   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: sho* ** ********* *****   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<Guest68440> show ip interface brief
<trivvy121>  CORRECTO, Guest68440!!!  Has acertado la respuesta ->  show ip interface brief <-  en  25.194  secs, y consigues  7  Puntos!!!
<trivvy121> Guest68440 ha ganado  1  veces seguidas!! Total Puntos HOY:  359, esta SEMANA:  359  & este MES:  359
<trivvy121>  If you think a Q&A is wrong, please check it at http://www.britannica.com/ 
<trivvy121>  new.2  4. ¿Como veo los archivos en un directorio? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: **   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<Guest68440> ls
<trivvy121>  CORRECTO, Guest68440!!!  Has acertado la respuesta ->  ls <-  en  7.192  secs, y consigues  7  Puntos!!!
<trivvy121> Guest68440 ha ganado  2  veces seguidas!! Total Puntos HOY:  366, esta SEMANA:  366  & este MES:  366
<trivvy121>  Mejores jugadores diarios: - Domingo:  * 0  Lunes:  * 0  Martes:  * 0  Miercoles:  * 0  Jueves:  * 0  Viernes:  * 0  Sabado:  * 0 
<trivvy121>  new.57  Comandos Router cisco>> Permite conectarse remotamente a un host ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ******   Vale : 10 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: tel***   30 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<Guest68440> telnet
<trivvy121>  CORRECTO, Guest68440!!!  Has acertado la respuesta ->  telnet <-  en  16.146  secs, y consigues  10  Puntos!!!
<trivvy121> Guest68440 ha ganado  3  veces seguidas!! Total Puntos HOY:  376, esta SEMANA:  376  & este MES:  376
<trivvy121>  For The Competitive Edge type  !pingme 
<trivvy121>  new.14  13. ¿Cómo se cambia al propietario de un fichero? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ******* *****   Vale : 2 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: com**** *****   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: coma**o **o**   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  comando chown  <-
<trivvy121>  Watch for the 25 Point & 50 Point BONUS Questions !!! 
<trivvy121>  new.78  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra la configuracion actual en la RAM ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: **** *******-******   Vale : 6 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: sho* *******-******   30 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: sho* *u**i**-*o**i*   15 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  show running-config  <-
<trivvy121>  ESTE MES Top 10: - #1:   Guest68440 376  #2:  albertobsd 352  #3:  drvy 216  #4:  TuAngel 75  #5:  Master-Bot 7  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<trivvy121>  new.66  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra informacion CDP especifica en IP ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ***** *** **   Vale : 4 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: deb** *** **   30 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: debu* *** i*   15 secs & 4 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  debug cdp ip  <-
<trivvy121>  Please refrain from using Extreme Bad Language 
<trivvy121>  new.11  10. ¿Cómo puedo obtener un listado de los procesos que tengo en ejecución? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ***   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: top   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: top   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  top  <-
<trivvy121>  Faltan 3 Dias 1 horas &  39 minutos para resetear las puntuaciones SEMANALES 
<trivvy121>  new.25  ¿Cómo borrar directorios con todos sus archivos dentro? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ** -*   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: rm -*   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: rm -*   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  rm -r  <-
<trivvy121>  ESTA SEMANA Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<trivvy121>  new.62  Comandos Router cisco>> Copia la imagen del sistema desde la memoria Flash a un servidor TFTP ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: **** *******-****** *******-******   Vale : 6 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: cop* *******-****** *******-******   30 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: cop* *u**i**-*o**i* **a**u*-*o**i*   15 secs & 6 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  copy running-config startup-config  <-
<trivvy121>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<trivvy121>  new.60  Comandos Router cisco>> Carga informacion de configuracion de la NVRAM ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ********* ******   Vale : 2 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: con****** ******   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: con*i*u*e *e*o**   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  configure memory  <-
<trivvy121>  ESTE MES Top 11-20: -  #11:  * 0  #12:  * 0  #13:  * 0  #14:  * 0  #15:  * 0  #16:  * 0  #17:  * 0  #18:  * 0  #19:  * 0  #20:  * 0 
<trivvy121>  new.69  Comandos Router cisco>> Borra el contenido de la NVRAM ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ***** *******-******   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: era** *******-******   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: era*e **a**u*-*o**i*   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  erase startup-config  <-
<trivvy121>  SEMANA ANTERIOR Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<trivvy121>  new.27  En consola, ¿cómo puedo autocompletar? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ***** ***    Premio : 25 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: tec** ***   30 secs & 25 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: tec*a *A*   15 secs & 25 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  tecla TAB  <-
<trivvy121>  Top10 Players ( Weekly & Monthly ) are Auto-Voiced 
<trivvy121>  new.34  ¿Cómo se le llama al intérprete de comandos? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: ****    Premio : 50 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: bas*   30 secs & 50 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: bas*   15 secs & 50 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  bash  <-
<trivvy121>  Please report incorrect Q&A WITH Question Number & Correction to a Channel OP 
<trivvy121>  new.21  ¿Cómo borro la pantalla? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: *****   Vale : 7 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: cle**   30 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: clea*   15 secs & 7 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  clear  <-
<trivvy121>  ESTA SEMANA Top 10: - #1:   Guest68440 376  #2:  albertobsd 352  #3:  drvy 216  #4:  TuAngel 75  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<trivvy121>  new.36  ¿Dónde se guardan los archivos de usuario? ? 
<trivvy121>  1st Pista: /****   Vale : 2 Puntos 
<trivvy121>  2nd Pista: /ho**   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  3rd Pista: /ho*e   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<trivvy121>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  /home  <-
<trivvy121>  Trivia AUTO Parada. Para Poner En Marcha La Trivia tipea !jugar 
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  We feature over 50,000 Q&A ! 
<bobesponja>  new.41  ¿Cómo sé cual es el nombre de la máquina en la que estoy conectado? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ********   Vale : 5 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: hos*****   30 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: hos**a*e   15 secs & 5 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  hostname  <-
<bobesponja>   Hoy Los Mejores 10 Jugadores: - #1:   Guest68440 376  #2:  albertobsd 352  #3:  drvy 216  #4:  * 0  #5:  * 0  #6:  * 0  #7:  * 0  #8:  * 0  #9:  * 0  #10:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.80  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra la configuracion que se ha guardado, que es el contenido de la NVRAM ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** *******-******   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: sho* *******-******   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: sho* **a**u*-*o**i*   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  show startup-config  <-
<bobesponja>  Watch for the 100 & 200 Point MEGA BONUS Questions !!! 
<bobesponja>  new.76  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra estadisticas acerca de la memoria del router, incluyendo estadisticas de memoria disponible ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** ******   Vale : 2 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: sho* ******   30 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: sho* *e*o**   15 secs & 2 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  show memory  <-
<bobesponja>  Please remember this is a FREE service, Please do not complain 
<bobesponja>  new.28  ¿Cómo puedo matar un proceso? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ****   Vale : 10 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: kil*   30 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: kil*   15 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  kill  <-
<bobesponja>  MES PASADO Top 5: #1: * 0  #2: * 0  #3: * 0  #4: * 0  #5: * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.59  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra la ruta tomada por los paquetes hacia un destino ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 8 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: tra*******   30 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: tra*e*ou*e   15 secs & 8 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Tiempo!  La Respuesta Era ->  traceroute  <-
<bobesponja>  If you think a Q&A is wrong, please check it at http://www.britannica.com/ 
<bobesponja>  new.20  ¿Comando para apagar mi ordenador? ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: ****   Vale : 3 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: hal*   30 secs & 3 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  Mejores jugadores diarios: - Domingo:  * 0  Lunes:  * 0  Martes:  * 0  Miercoles:  * 0  Jueves:  * 0  Viernes:  * 0  Sabado:  * 0 
<bobesponja>  new.75  Comandos Router cisco>> Muestra los parametros y estado actual del proceso de protocolo de enrutamiento activo ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **** ** *********   Vale : 10 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: sho* ** *********   30 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja> /msg NickServ identify mypassword
<bobesponja>  Trivia Parada para ponerla en marcha pon !jugar! 
<bobesponja> /msg NickServ identify mypassword
<bobesponja>  Trivia Comienza En 10 Segundos, Buena Suerte!!! 
<bobesponja>  For The Competitive Edge type  !pingme 
<bobesponja>  new.43  Comandos Router cisco >>Desconecta una sesión telnet establecida desde el router ? 
<bobesponja>  1st Pista: **********   Vale : 10 Puntos 
<bobesponja>  2nd Pista: dis*******   30 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja> /msg NickServ identify mypassword
<bobesponja>  3rd Pista: dis*o**e**   15 secs & 10 Puntos Quedan
<bobesponja>  Trivia Parada para ponerla en marcha pon !jugar! 
<bobesponja>  Reseteando Puntos DIARIOS 
<bobesponja> Cleared Top Ten Variables
#ubuntu-co 2015-06-22
<Ubuntero|98575> hola
<Ubuntero|98575> ok
<Ubuntero|98575> holaa
<Ashael> buenas tardes
<Ashael> soy de cali y deseo instalar ubuntu e su ultima version en mi asus k55a pero no encuentro drivers o quien me ayude en la instalacion
<Ashael> gracias
#ubuntu-co 2015-06-28
<Ryuu> Hola. alguien me podria ayudar con unos problemas de Xubuntu?
#ubuntu-co 2017-06-28
<DanielZorro> Buenas alguien sabe como puedo contactar a Sergio Meneses o uno de los contactos de System76 aqui en Colombia?
<AndChat598241> Hola gente 
<AndChat598241> Se puede instalar Ubuntu sin interfaz gráfica? 
<AndChat598241> Hj
